

Ask HN: Is hiring a PR company a good investment for a startup? - charleyrock

Startup based in NYC. Is hiring a PR firm to get the word out a good investment? Any ideas about what/how they charge?
======
Travis
No, I wouldn't recommend this. It'll cost you anywhere from a few thousand to
10k+ per month. There are much better ways for you to "get the word out".

------
krav
PR agencies are what corporate managers hire to justify their marketing
budgets. You're a startup. Be scrappy. Be creative. Think outside the box.
You'll come up with ideas and ways to market far far more effective for your
market than most PR agencies.

------
rmason
Noticed that Mint hired a PR person very, very early and it worked out pretty
well for them.

It also depends on the type of business that you're building.

------
medianama
No. You can do a much better job yourself

------
charleyrock
Thanks for the input...very much.

------
dnsworks
Maybe if you've already burned bridges and ruined your brand.

